# X-t1 - new camera. help requested



## tomfiorito (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello,

I recently purchased an X-T1 (old camera Canon 7D) and following my first few uses I have encountered a few issues with processing.  I hope someone can provide some advice.  

Firstly, I have notice when magnifying beyond 100% an obvious grid artifact, particularly along edges.  Does this simply reflect the limitations of 16 MP?  If so, does this remain a problem after enlargement? If not, what have I done wrong?

Secondly, the reason I have magnified to 200-300% is to look for chromatization artifact and to view changes made to the file with dfine 2.  I have a regular workflow for my D7 which entails Aperture raw conversion and then sending to CS6 for mostly NIK workflow.  I have not been able to see significant improvement in the file with Dfine 2.  Generally the software just blurs details without much noise reduction.

Can anyone with similar experience offer workflow change suggestions?  Much thanks.

kind regards

Tom


----------



## tomfiorito (Oct 14, 2014)

...adding a photo.


----------



## cgw (Oct 15, 2014)

I'd save time and ask around at this dedicated Fuji X forum. Lots of experience and expertise:

Portal - Fuji X Forum


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 15, 2014)

tomfiorito said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased an X-T1 (old camera Canon 7D) and following my first few uses I have encountered a few issues with processing.  I hope someone can provide some advice.
> 
> Firstly, I have notice when magnifying beyond 100% an obvious grid artifact, particularly along edges.  Does this simply reflect the limitations of 16 MP?  If so, does this remain a problem after enlargement? If not, what have I done wrong?



Beyond 100% you will be seeing 'created' detail and the residues of the grid pattern on the sensor.
This is conceptually equivalent to enlarging half-tone images and seeing the dots.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2014)

Check of what Thom Hogan has to say about how the X-trans sensor's raw image files are not easy for raw converter software to handle perfectly. Fujifilm X-T1 Review | Sans Mirror &mdash; mirrorless, interchangeable lens cameras | Thom Hogan

The sensor is "different" from standard Bayer array type sensors. Irridient Developer might still be the best raw converter, not sure.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 15, 2014)

I shoot Fuji. I use Aperture for RAW conversion and global adjustments. I use CS6 for cropping and selective manipulation. I'm quite pleased with what I get. But I do not edit higher than 100%. My thoughts on this are, if you need a computer to see any difference ... then there isn't any difference at all. Derrel is correct that the X-Trans sensor is much different than a Bayer sensor and many processing programs have a very difficult time dealing with it. PhotoNinja and Capture One are two of the better programs. For me, I am reluctant to jump ship and learn a brand new system, while not seeing any significant improvements over Aperture. YMMV

Gary


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 15, 2014)

I have 1D's and EM1's ... they've been collecting dust since migrating to Fuji. I love the IQ from the X-Trans.


----------

